
Is helpful software really helpful? - fogus
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/08/24/overly-helpful-software/
======
jpr
> Attempts to help a user too much may interfere with the user’s ability to
> form a good mental model of the problem.

I think this is a problem with much of the software I dislike. I have no idea
what it is trying to do and why because the software tries to conceal
information from me.

